# Photography tours



## faircloughd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all,
I was wondering if people could offer their advice.
I am considering setting up a photography tour business. 
There are many fantastic "nature photography" sites in south-western Australia where I live, from exposed rocky coastlines, wild ocean beaches, protected bays and beautiful white sand, plus forests and granite ranges. Plus red dirt and harsh bush country - "The outback"! I'm sure that a photographer's imagination could run wild.

Would photographers out there be interested in completely customisable tours, that could be organised for individuals or small groups? They could be flexible enough within trip to allow for changes in desires or weather!

Thanks in advance.
Dave


----------



## Jim Gratiot (May 19, 2009)

Based on cost alone, your "typical" photographer probably wouldn't be in the market for something like this...

However, if you marketed it toward rich, novice photographers... you could probably make a killing setting up tours for small groups.  Especially if you made it all-inclusive: hotels, meals, etc.

And once you developed a successful tour out there in Australia... the real money would be made helping other people develop their own tour businesses.

So yes, this is a completely viable (albeit ambitious) business venture.

Good luck!
Jim


----------



## Big Mike (May 19, 2009)

I've seen a few photographers that do set up/run photography tours.  I think the first key point is they they are already amazing photographers and somewhat well know for it.  It's the great images that draw in the viewers who you would want to convert to customers.  And Jim is right, this is probably something for well of, novice photographers.   Also, part of that is a teaching aspect...these people want to see some amazing images and they they will want someone to teach them how to create images like that.  

I don't know if you are aware of them, but the 'model' I'm thinking about for this, are the photo excursions lead by Michael Reichmann of The Luminous Landscape
His excursions have been to some crazy locations, all over the world.  He is a great photographer himself but he also brings along other expert photographers to give 'seminars' and tutor the paying clients.  
They may be a little more 'high end' that what you are considering right now, but it seems to me like a great model to study.  I certainly wish I was able to afford to go on these.


----------



## TheOtherBob (May 21, 2009)

How many tourists does your area get now?  I have doubts about whether people would independently travel to an area just for a photography tour (though, from your description, it sounds like it'd be well worth it).  But if there is already tourist traffic -- or a population center nearby -- then I don't see any reason for you not to give it a shot.  

I may just be feeling optimistic tonight, but I think the only way to really find out if there's interest in anything is to give it a shot, and see who shows up!


----------



## faircloughd (May 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your advice. Much appreciated.
The comments make sense about needing to be a pro photographer already and to be able to give instruction etc. 
South-west Australia is a well known tourist destination, with the Margaret River wine district. So there's plenty to offer beyond photography, e.g. wine, food and nice accommodation etc
But, yeah, might be a tough one to get off the ground!

Thanks again


----------



## Jim Gratiot (May 22, 2009)

TheOtherBob said:


> How many tourists does your area get now? *I have doubts about whether people would independently travel to an area just for a photography tour* (though, from your description, it sounds like it'd be well worth it). But if there is already tourist traffic -- or a population center nearby -- then I don't see any reason for you not to give it a shot.


 
With all due respect, I completely disagree with this statement.  I think there are enough novice traveler/photographers out there who would gladly pay good money for an exotic photography tour.  Furthermore, I think if you are located away from a population center... you could actually charge more money.  

If I were designing this, I wouldn't be advertising to locals... I'd be advertising to rich worldwide travelers who don't mind spending money... and who don't mind traveling anywhere on the globe.  And for these people, the fewer tourists, the better.

Jim


----------

